# Banksia Pod Bottle Stopper



## manbuckwal (Sep 1, 2015)

I received this cast banksia pod from 
@kris stratton in a trade a while back and finally got around to turning it . I think it's a cool lil bugger . Thanks Kris !

Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 1, 2015)

That's really sharp Tom! Very unique looking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 1, 2015)

Very sharp, Tom! (And this confirms that I need to get myself some Banksia pod sometime!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kris stratton (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## TimR (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice Tom. I like working with banksia but have yet to cast any. That stopper may have been my tipping point!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 1, 2015)

TimR said:


> Very nice Tom. I like working with banksia but have yet to cast any. That stopper may have been my tipping point!



Thanks Tim, I don't think you will be disappointed if you do .


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks great from here.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2015)

I think the blue is my favorite color for casting and that one is super all around. Love the shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I think the blue is my favorite color for casting and that one is super all around. Love the shape.




Thanks Kev, blue is my fav as well for casting .


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 2, 2015)

That stopper looks great! Really like the deep blue.

Did you do anything to the outside of the blank to prep for drilling? I tried drilling some pen blanks and the acrylic started popping out! I think I will coat the outside with thin CA before trying again.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 2, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> That stopper looks great! Really like the deep blue.
> 
> Did you do anything to the outside of the blank to prep for drilling? I tried drilling some pen blanks and the acrylic started popping out! I think I will coat the outside with thin CA before trying again.



Thanks. No I didn't do anything to the outside , but where I drilled was all resin. Good to know tho in case I ever try one on a pen .


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ooooh....I think I like banksia now. That is sweet with the blue....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 4, 2015)

probably the prettiest bottle stopper Ive ever laid eyes on

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

